# Share a keyboard and mouse



## bluetick (Jan 31, 2013)

Is there a program that allows keyboard and mouse sharing comparable to sysutils/synergy but without the need for Xorg?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 6, 2013)

There are many hardware KVM switches. Depending on how many ports you need, they can be as cheap as ~10 euro.


----------



## dowser (Feb 26, 2013)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/net/tightvnc

An upgrade to the original VNC that works well. *I*t doesn't run X, it uses the framework to serve it like a webpage/virtual screen onto another machine. *W*ith twm from the x11-wm ports it is great. I prefer Afterstep, it looks nice.

Or the original, if you don't want to go with the upgraded one. It needs a wm too.

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/net/vnc


----------

